# brown spots showing up in my springtail cultures....is this normal?



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm seeing these weird brown spots in different spots of my springtail cultures.
Just wondering if that's normal or not.
Is it yeast growing or something lol? maybe eggs?


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

that's mold....


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Neontra said:


> that's mold....


is it normal....if not how do I control it?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Could also be shed skin deposits. Either way, not a problem, we all have it.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

good lol I was beginning to worry lol


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Aaaaahhhh....its springtail diarrhea...gotta toss the culture!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Aaaaahhhh....its springtail diarrhea...gotta toss the culture!


lmao don't mess with me man lol 
this is serious business


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Aaaaahhhh....its springtail diarrhea...gotta toss the culture!


Shouldn't have used charcoal and yeast! Where did you get that info from??


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Shouldn't have used charcoal and yeast! Where did you get that info from??


Um I got that from you sir


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I've noticed that the springs might be eating at these brown spots.
also I have noticed that these spots aren't in the ABG culture at all.
Yeah I have some charcoal pieces in the ABG culture but idk what could be the difference lol.
It's weird its in the just charcoal cultures but I have never seen it in the ABG culture.

btw for those who saw my fungal gnat thread I have been gnat free since I stopped using mushrooms.
I put a mushroom in my viv to feed those springs and noticed a gnat so I stopped using mushrooms all together and so far no gnats of any kind


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I feed my springtails yeast and they are also on charcoal. I am quite generous with the yeast and I notice that this also happens in my culture. I am assuming its really wet clumps of yeast (since I tend to go crazy on the yeast). After some days the clumps disappear and i've noticed the springs eating them so i'm assuming it must be the yeast.


Someone could make some sort of game with the number of times I mentioned yeast in one post.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Mer_ said:


> I feed my springtails yeast and they are also on charcoal. I am quite generous with the yeast and I notice that this also happens in my culture. I am assuming its really wet clumps of yeast (since I tend to go crazy on the yeast). After some days the clumps disappear and i've noticed the springs eating them so i'm assuming it must be the yeast.
> 
> 
> Someone could make some sort of drinking game with the number of times I mentioned yeast in one post.


lol they would have a buzz if it was good scotch they are drinking.

well the spots are showing up randomly tho and not around where I feed.
More spots are showing up as time goes along.
I just checked them again to see where the spots was and strangely there are all on the opposite side of where I put the yeast.
If it were yeast I would assume it would grow where I placed the yeast.

I was just googling around and saw this one guy's culture and it is massive and he feeds with rice...








This is a pic of what he thought were dead springtails but they eventually came back to life. He explains in the thread lol
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/9963-unexplain-springtail-death.html#post82356

i think I'm gonna give rice a try in a small culture lol


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I think zach on here uses rice, says it works well, I think I want to try it. Yeast and charcoal seem to do well for me. I put a couple pieces of corregated cardboard on top and that seems to keep it nice and moist.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Dizzle21 said:


> I think zach on here uses rice, says it works well, I think I want to try it. Yeast and charcoal seem to do well for me. I put a couple pieces of corregated cardboard on top and that seems to keep it nice and moist.


Thinks for the reply...I am gonna try it to on a small culture.
I already have a bunch of springs as is and haven't even got my frogs yet lol so i have some time for experimenting on my hands 

I never though about using cardboard...
What are the benefits from putting it in springtail cultures?

thanks for the help


----------

